

Ask HN: what's your New Year's resolution? - keiferski

Mine: a 60 day challenge to get in shape and launch my startup. I'm cutting out everything other than these two things. That means no:<p>• Unhealthy food. Defined here as sweets, desserts, drinks other than water and tea, and grains. (Somewhat of a variation of the 4 hour body diet.)<p>• Movies, books, or other media (other than some workout music). I just got a kindle, too.<p>• Internet surfing, other than specific things for the startup. That means no HN.<p>• Going out at night/on the weekend. It's the gym or library all day every day.<p>My only exception is a 1-hour-per week philosophy discussion club. <p>What are you planning?
======
kls
To learn Adobe illustrator, I was a 3D artist and simulation developer for a
little while, before going back to web development and am pretty good at
Photoshop as well, but for some reason, I never took the time to learn
Illustrator. It's pretty sad actually 16 years in the industry and have never
used the app. I am on lesson 3 in the classroom book, if anyone has some good
tutorials I would love some recommendations.

I also plan to tech myself Blender, it has been a while since I have used Maya
so I figure getting into Blender would be just as easy. I want to start doing
some stuff with Canvas and WebGL, so I am trying to refresh some of my 2D and
3D art skills.

